# want to buy: lead coated copper downspouts



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I want to buy 50' of lead coated copper 3"x4" rectangular currogated downspouts and 2 B style 3'x4" elbows. 

Contact Thomas at 847-207-0991


----------



## Lefty (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Grumpy,

Old World Distrubuters.



Lead coated copper?


----------

